# Friday w/ pics



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry for the late post. Was up on Erie all day Saturday and working all day yesterday. Fished w/ Rootstown308 Friday at the pond. Really weedy. First cast and I got a 19in. 4 1/2lbr. Had a big ol Bluegill in the back of its throat. Good start. Picked our way through a few little fish. Got about a half a dozen 2-3lb. fish. Ended up w/ 2 over 4lbs. Swimbaits and C.P swings. Nice day of fishing.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

!!!!!!!NICCCCCCCCCCE!!!!!!!!--Tim


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

good fish looks like a nice pond


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. Its a great Bass fishery. Bout 45 years old. Very shallow though.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice bass!


----------



## [email protected]$$ (Apr 18, 2012)

nice fish!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys! Always put the big girls back to swim another day.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice fish....on the ole CP swing!!! Sweet!


----------

